# Gage Block Spreadsheet



## Sailplane Driver (Jan 24, 2018)

I bought a cheap 36 piece import gage block set.  Not absolutely sure why - it's been rainy and I spent too much time looking at tool sites on the computer.  In any case, I started looking for something that would calculate the blocks required for a specific length.  The LMS site calculator uses a different set of blocks than are in my 36 block set and would not work.  There were several phone apps but I didn't want to stick another app in my phone.  So I decided to try and write an Excel spreadsheet to do the work for me.  The result seems to function correctly and should give all the possible combinations I can come up with.  Here's a screen shot of the spreadsheet.





I would like to post it but the site does not appear to allow uploading .xls files.  I'll post if for review, comment and use if someone will tell me how.

Edit:  I figured out how to upload the file into the Downloads section.  I posted it there.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 24, 2018)

Upgrade your membership to premium member and you will be able to upload to the downloads section of the forum.

Be kind of nice to have one set up for 81 piece, too.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sailplane Driver (Jan 24, 2018)

I can see what it would take to adapt the sheet for an 81 piece set.  Let me know the specific blocks in the 81 piece and I will see what I can do.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jan 24, 2018)

Begin from the smallest part of the required dimension, for example if you want to stack 3.304".
.104 + .200" + 3"

1.786"
.126 +.06 + .600 +1.000, of course given a limited number of possible choices this may include more blocks, the fewer the better however, this is what the software does for you. Given enough time you will not need a spreadsheet.

Eventually when you see a dimension such as 5.023"  you will simply pick .123 +.900" + 4.00" without having to calculate anything, simple as that.


----------



## Sailplane Driver (Jan 24, 2018)

I understand that, Wreck. That is the procedure that the spreadsheet uses.  However, there are numerous combinations that can and cannot be achieved with a 36 piece gage block set.  I went through the exercise to figure out what was and was not possible.  For example, there are quite a number of possibilities between 0.2000 and 0.2999 but they are discrete groups and not continous with other groups.  The spreadsheet allows me to find what is possible.  The post is an attempt to share what I made if anyone is interested.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)

Sailplane Driver said:


> I understand that, Wreck. That is the procedure that the spreadsheet uses.  However, there are numerous combinations that can and cannot be achieved with a 36 piece gage block set.  I went through the exercise to figure out what was and was not possible.  For example, there are quite a number of possibilities between 0.2000 and 0.2999 but they are discrete groups and not continous with other groups.  The spreadsheet allows me to find what is possible.  The post is an attempt to share what I made if anyone is interested.


No offense intended, I have never used a block set with 36 pieces, must take a good deal of wringing to get to 5 or more inches (-:


----------



## Sailplane Driver (Jan 25, 2018)

Yes, it can take up to 8 blocks.  An 81 piece set is much easier.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 25, 2018)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> No offense intended, I have never used a block set with 36 pieces, must take a good deal of wringing to get to 5 or more inches (-:


A 4.0000" and a 1.0000" block from a 36 piece set makes 5.0000", same as with a 81 piece set.  Poor example, there are also ugly and impossible ones with the 36 piece set.

For stuff that is not so critical, like a quick sine plate setup, an adjustable parallel and a tenths mic is quick and easy, no wringing...


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> A 4.0000" and a 1.0000" block from a 36 piece set makes 5.0000"



You are on your game, 1 + 4 = 5, never would have thought of that on my own, thanks.


----------



## 4ssss (Jan 25, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> A 4.0000" and a 1.0000" block from a 36 piece set makes 5.0000", same as with a 81 piece set.  Poor example, there are also ugly and impossible ones with the 36 piece set.
> 
> For stuff that is not so critical, like a quick sine plate setup, an adjustable parallel and a tenths mic is quick and easy, no wringing...



Bob's right, addition and subtraction hasn't changed since the beginning of time. Even for stuff that is critical, the adjustable parallel works  just as well.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 25, 2018)

4ssss said:


> Even for stuff that is critical, the adjustable parallel works just as well.


For really high tolerance work, the adjustable parallel method is not adequate.  Neither is a cheap import sine plate.  For the vast majority of home shop work they are way more than adequate.


----------

